# Is a Birth Ball the Same as an Exercise Ball?



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

The title pretty much sums it up!


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

As far as I know, yes.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Yes and you can get them really cheap at Target. They are great for pregnancy, labor and exercising afterwards









Keri


----------



## Trusting (May 23, 2006)

I got a cheap one at Wal-Mart--not the cheapest ($10), because I was afraid it would break--but the still-cheap "premium" one (about $17). Can't beat that price!

I was actually shocked that the hospital doesn't have them...but I probably shouldn't have been. The nurse giving us the tour also had never heard of a squat bar. *sigh*


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, but I'm a loser because I don't like it for exercise, and I didn't like it for labor either! I think I'm just too clumsy.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

yep, same thing. Mine has never been used for exercise.... just baby having


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes. Mine was never used for exercising either, but I did use it to bounce my baby on after the birth.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belle* 
Yes. Mine was never used for exercising either, but I did use it to bounce my baby on after the birth.









Dh used to bounce ds2 on it all the time!


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine becomes my desk chair. I adore it for labor. I had one for several years it finally died. I just bought a new one at Costco (in the book section) $14.99 it came with a Pilates dvd and book (maybe I'll feel like excercising some day







)


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, except birth balls are almost exclusively the no-burst kind, and exercise balls also come in the cheaper (but not burst-resistant) variety.

But yea. Birth ball = exercise ball = trendy office chair (= awsome baby soother







) It's all the same thing.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
Birth ball = exercise ball = trendy office chair (= awsome baby soother







) It's all the same thing.

= super fun toy for toddler!

g.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome, thanks. I want to buy 2 so I can have one at my work and keep it there. I have a job where I am supposed to stand in a circle of people working out and motivate them, gossip with them, make sure they're doing everything correctly, etc and I can't exactly bring out a desk chair and sit while they're working out but I can do the exercise/birth ball.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

I spent 3 nights sleeping/laboring on an exercise (birth) ball during my labor, and then have bounced my DD to sleep since then!







We also use it as a desk chair too. Good luck!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I used mine all during pregnancy to sit on while DH and I watched TV (instead of the couch) so I could lean slightly forward and help baby stay anterior. I never did use it in labor but took it to the hospital... the hospital only had two for the whole L&D and I didn't want to not be able to use one. Well, DD was born 3 hours after we left for the hospital so I didn't use it there either. 

But in pregnancy it was awesome and I'll definitely use it again then.


----------

